# Picture quality of 622?



## omeletpants (Mar 11, 2006)

What are your experiences? I currently have a DTV Tivo and don't think the video is as sharp as others recievers in either recorded or live


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

omeletpants said:


> What are your experiences? I currently have a DTV Tivo and don't think the video is as sharp as others recievers in either recorded or live


Broken-down to just PQ, IMO, it's as good as it gets.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I use a Sony HVP-D50Q and my 7' picture looks great on the Voom channels and OTA is great also. Even SD looks good.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Personally I think the HD picture quality is great. Some have posted that they noticed the HD picture quality of OTA locals via a Dish receiver is slightly softer than that of the same channels through other OTA tuners, but I do not have any expierence with that. As far as SD, well, the old adage Garbage In Garbage Out would apply. I think they look Ok, some channels are better than others. Typically the PPVs and Pay channels look better, SD local channels are the worst, but I didn't buy this receiver for SD content. I don't find myself watching SD content very often. Personally I think the SD content from my 721 plugged in to my SVIDEO input on my plasma looks the best. I have a Pioneer plasma and I've found that the built in scalar does a great job.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

kdg454 said:


> Broken-down to just PQ, IMO, it's as good as it gets.


I agree with that statement.

Picture quality depends A LOT on what you are viewing it on. MANY sets that customers buy are poorly calibrated and don't do justice to the STB that provides the signal. A lot of the cheap so called HDTV ready sets just can't produce a great picture and a lot of them are being sold.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Bill R said:


> A lot of the cheap so called HDTV ready sets just can't produce a great picture and a lot of them are being sold.


That is a good point. All TVs are not created equal, you get what you pay for. If you go and get a budget off brand HDTV from a Costco or Wal-Mart, your mileage, especially on SD content will vary.

This was one reason I settled on the Pioneer plasma. I found that SD content on it, especially via an SD input looked better than almost all other HDTVs I looked at. Prior to this plasama I had bought a Visio from Costco that was a lot cheaper. When watching HD content the 2 were very close, The Pioneer was a bit crisper and more vivid than the Vizio but it looked pretty good. Then, when I switched to SD content it was like night and day. The Vizio looked horrible. Both sets had been calibrated with Digital Video Essentials.

The same thing happened to my neighbor with his LCD TVs, he first bought a cheap Proview from Costco, and after watching it for one night he took it back and picked up a Sharp Aquos model instead. Again, night and day for SD content.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

If you've never seen a display before and after ISF calibration, you have no idea just how good PQ can get.
The difference is profound!


----------



## Jim Noyd (May 15, 2005)

Does any one know the brand of deinterlacer/scaler in the 622?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

kdg454 said:


> If you've never seen a display before and after ISF calibration, you have no idea just how good PQ can get.
> The difference is profound!


Where can we more information on ISF calibration?


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> That is a good point. All TVs are not created equal, you get what you pay for. If you go and get a budget off brand HDTV from a Costco or Wal-Mart, your mileage, especially on SD content will vary.
> 
> This was one reason I settled on the Pioneer plasma. I found that SD content on it, especially via an SD input looked better than almost all other HDTVs I looked at. Prior to this plasama I had bought a Visio from Costco that was a lot cheaper. When watching HD content the 2 were very close, The Pioneer was a bit crisper and more vivid than the Vizio but it looked pretty good. Then, when I switched to SD content it was like night and day. The Vizio looked horrible. Both sets had been calibrated with Digital Video Essentials.
> 
> The same thing happened to my neighbor with his LCD TVs, he first bought a cheap Proview from Costco, and after watching it for one night he took it back and picked up a Sharp Aquos model instead. Again, night and day for SD content.


I've got an inexpensive 30" Sceptre from C* (1280 x 768) as well as the 34" panny CRT. I don't see much difference in PQ between the two. HD, of course, is almost always stunning. SD has a really large quality range ... from unwatchable to terrific. As you mentioned in an earlier post, the premium channels are almost always good, SD locals are often pretty bad. But, this is true on both sets. I've seen SD on both sets where I could walk up to within a foot of the screen and the SD image was still clear, crisp, and well defined. The panny is powered by component from the 921. The LCD is driven by a 501 (s-video) and by an external tuner for OTA HD via component.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

lujan said:


> Where can we more information on ISF calibration?


Here's a good starting point:
http://www.imagingscience.com/
http://www.imagingscience.com/isf-trained.cfm


----------



## Kendick (Feb 1, 2005)

I just had my 622 installed. My TV 1 is a Pioneer Elite 50" and my picture has improved both on HD and SD. My Tv2 is a cheapie that is a couple years old. I do think the SD picture has improved, and since my wife agrees, I am satisfied.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

I really can't believe my eyes and I know all of your think I'm crazy for saying this, but the SD picture quality much much better than the 811 SD picture. I agree with the GIGO statement, but on some of the high def channels, the picture gets better in HD, but is pretty good with SD too through either S-Video and RCA. And yes, my HDTV is ISF calibrated.

I just can't believe the SD PQ is so good with the 622....I was so used to the 811 crappy SD picture. Can anyone else confirm what Im seeing?


----------



## omeletpants (Mar 11, 2006)

Good to hear all the positive comments about the 622 PQ. I like my Tivo but the picture is a little soft. If I switch to E then I want to make sure it's an improvement


----------



## Lorax (Apr 22, 2002)

Codeman00 said:


> I really can't believe my eyes and I know all of your think I'm crazy for saying this, but the SD picture quality much much better than the 811 SD picture. I agree with the GIGO statement, but on some of the high def channels, the picture gets better in HD, but is pretty good with SD too through either S-Video and RCA. And yes, my HDTV is ISF calibrated.
> 
> I just can't believe the SD PQ is so good with the 622....I was so used to the 811 crappy SD picture. Can anyone else confirm what Im seeing?


Not familair with the 811.....But I am a converted DirecTV customer who had two different HDTV receivers. Last night I was pretty much amazed at the SD picture. I was just thinking to myself that the SD content on the DirecTV receivers never looked that good - jaggies all over the place....

I am "extremely" picky. When I bought my 51" Tosh HDTV CRT I had the tech out there 5 times in the first month fixing "anomolies" in the screen, etc....I sometimes wont even watch SD programming - rather watch a HD show I dont care as much for - it breaks ties and even weighs heaviliy in decisions on what to watch.

All in all, I am in 100% agreement - the ViP622 might be as good as it gets for HDTV receivers and even the SD content is very watchable. D* stuff is headed to eBay...!!


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Can anyone compare the PQ between the 622 and the 942? Is there any difference in HD/SD picture quality?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

lujan said:


> Can anyone compare the PQ between the 622 and the 942? Is there any difference in HD/SD picture quality?


About the same.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Codeman00 said:


> I really can't believe my eyes and I know all of your think I'm crazy for saying this, but the SD picture quality much much better than the 811 SD picture. I agree with the GIGO statement, but on some of the high def channels, the picture gets better in HD, but is pretty good with SD too through either S-Video and RCA. And yes, my HDTV is ISF calibrated.
> 
> I just can't believe the SD PQ is so good with the 622....I was so used to the 811 crappy SD picture. Can anyone else confirm what Im seeing?


Ditto. I had an 811. PQ of Sd is superior on the 622.


----------

